# Missing Ferret- Dartford- Please Help!



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

Bert is a silver mit, 12 weeks old, him and his brother got out last night but earnie has come back, and is missing bert very much. In stone Dartford. 
also does anyone know where i could call to see if anyone has handed him in ? thanks Robyn


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Post on places like ferret hutch, RFUK and other forums. That's always a good start. Ring local vets and animal shelters as someone may have handed him in. I'd also advise putting up missing posters around your area and a bit further out. Leave out food etc in the evening in case he comes back.

Sorry I can;t be of more help! Hope you find him!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I hope you find him.
Akai-chan has said some good advice.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

when mine have got out i made a police report, phoned any animal rescue in the area, phoned the rspca national line but you need to make a seperate enquiry to any local RSPCA centre near you as they are independant.

Posters up on lamposts in local areas, i put notes through all the doors in the immediate area, posters in all pet shops, a notice in the paper and once i asked the paper to do an actual story, they love anything with animals thats way all of your town will see the article.

Post on any web site that sells animals (preloved etc) or any ferret forums your a member of or join some if not.

can you get a live humane trap? B and Q sell the squirrel trap i think whish is the one i have, its safe for ferrets, beware of some which shut to fast and harshly as they could seriously harm your ferret (i found rat traps while big enough are dangerous whith the force they shut down)

Best of luck, hope you get him back.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i hope you find him maybe leave a cat box in your garden with a blanket that has ernies smell on? Post leaflets to local houses asking people to check sheds etc, and if i where you id get some locks on the hutch if you keep them outside or maybe get a shed and move them in there to help stop this ever happening again because if they get out in a shed all they can do is make a mess  (dont i know it lol)

I really hope hes found hes a beautiful boy


----------



## hollie (Feb 16, 2008)

We also have a 'Pet Search' in our local paper where you can advertise lost and found pets, its free for the first week.

Leave a pet carrier in the garden near their usual sleeping/play area, put a familiar piece of bedding/blanket in, big bowl of yummy food and a water bottle then if he comes back he should find it, have something to eat and drink and then curl up for a snooze and should still be there by the time you spot him.

Also if you play with squeeky toys etc with him go and walk around the area squeeking it


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hiya very sorry to hear about your news....that is such a shame.
He is beautiful....where abouts are you in Stone. My male ferret got out last year, luckily enough someone found him, but about 8 miles away!! I also live in Stone so i will have a look around in gardens down my road etc. Best of luck, hope you can find him.


----------



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

i live just at the end of brent n were stone begings at number 7 x


----------

